# MCDST Still Worth Getting?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I have my A+ and Net+ certs from CompTIA and am working on the MCTS: Configuring Windows 7 from Microsoft. My question is, in two-three years time, is there still going to be a significant demand for people with the MCDST certification for Windows XP? I know a lot of companies still use XP now, but do you see this changing in the next few years? Should I bother getting the MCDST or just get this Windows 7 one and maybe an MCTS for Windows Server 2008, then give certs a break and start volunteering places? Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I was told not to get the MCDST, and just go for the MCITP:Enterprise adminstrator or the MCITP: Enterprise Windows 7 one. 

Windows XP will only be used two more years and then the certification will be retired. There will therefore, be lots of employees that are already hired that will need to upgrade their skills. If I were you, in order to be more marketable like me, go for the MCTS: Windows 7 certification and then go for the MCITP. 

That way, when lots of people are being hired, they will be looking for the people who have the MCTS: Windows 7 certification and can successfully understand the OS.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I am going to forgo the MCDST...just don't know if it'll be worth it to have it in 2-3 years, whereas Windows 7 definitely will.


----------

